# Can’t delete apps?



## Pie (Sep 18, 2021)

Accidentally downloaded showtime instead of showtime anytime The instructions online say to delete an app go to settings, app, uninstall. TiVo 4K has no “app” section in settings and when I click on the app through the app screen it just launches the app! Roku has a little asterisk button to pull up options, any equivalent on the TiVo? No buttons I’ve tried have done anything. Am I just being dense? This is unnecessarily frustrating.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Pie said:


> Accidentally downloaded showtime instead of showtime anytime The instructions online say to delete an app go to settings, app, uninstall. TiVo 4K has no "app" section in settings and when I click on the app through the app screen it just launches the app! Roku has a little asterisk button to pull up options, any equivalent on the TiVo? No buttons I've tried have done anything. Am I just being dense? This is unnecessarily frustrating.


Hold the select button on the App icon. Then a menu will come up with an option to delete. Or, SETTINGS> APPS select the app you want to uninstall.
EDIT:


----------



## Pie (Sep 18, 2021)

pl1 said:


> Hold the select button on the App icon. Then a menu will come up with an option to delete. Or, SETTINGS> APPS select the app you want to uninstall.


Long hold worked! Thank you! I never would have thought of that haha. Again, though, the settings section on my TiVo has no Apps section. Only accessibility and parental controls. But no need for it anyway now that I know about the long press. Thanks again!


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Pie said:


> Long hold worked! Thank you! I never would have thought of that haha. Again, though, the settings section on my TiVo has no Apps section. Only accessibility and parental controls. But no need for it anyway now that I know about the long press. Thanks again!


You must not have read the manual!


----------



## Pie (Sep 18, 2021)

mschnebly said:


> You must not have read the manual!


I did not haha. YouTube TV sent me a free one and I plugged it in, no research.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Some apps can only be disabled.


----------



## Hickoryw (Dec 6, 2008)

mschnebly said:


> You must not have read the manual!


What manual? Or is that the joke?


----------



## Hickoryw (Dec 6, 2008)

There are actually 2 different setting menus... no idea why. But the other one is accessed by first pressing the circle button on the remote then navigating to the top and the right to the settings icon.

No idea why there seem to be two different what I would call home screens but there are. I had to figure this out through trial and error and basically wondering "hey, what's that button do?" The whole UI seems unnecessarily convoluted, but I guess that shouldn't have been a surprise given how te4 is.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hickoryw said:


> There are actually 2 different setting menus... no idea why. But the other one is accessed by first pressing the circle button on the remote then navigating to the top and the right to the settings icon.
> 
> No idea why there seem to be two different what I would call home screens but there are. I had to figure this out through trial and error and basically wondering "hey, what's that button do?" The whole UI seems unnecessarily convoluted, but I guess that shouldn't have been a surprise given how te4 is.


Yah, I live in the Android menu with the circle and I use Button Mapper to disabled the TiVo button because many times I hit that button by mistake and it takes me out of what I'm watching. But, that probably explains why the OP couldn't find the apps link in settings.


----------



## Eliminater74 (Sep 22, 2021)

slick1ru2 said:


> Some apps can only be disabled.


I managed to uninstall pretty much everything, and it does make a huge different.


----------

